# Bye Bye 45-second Routine & One-Piece Swimsuit Rounds



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bye Bye 45-second Routine & One-Piece Swimsuit Rounds (IFBB Pro Only) by Isaac Hinds YAYEEEE! While I???m not a professional fitness competitor (yes, I am captain obvious at times) I do cover many of the shows. The IFBB Professional League has issued an advisory notice that has MAJOR changes for pro fitness competitors. Beginning next [...]

*Read More...*


----------

